# icharger 308 Duo Issues



## ivymike66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Question Im having issues with my charger when I got to charge or discharge and error message comes up. Error 3000 Balance Required when I try to charge ans error 3001 Balance Required when I try to discharge. any help would be great


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

post a picture of your wires and how they are hooked up but at this time with this info i would say you have balancing turned on and not hooked up


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

You need the charge leads hooked up like this post for one cell http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4498950&postcount=65

Or charging 2 or more cells then you need the balance board that came with the charger.


----------



## ivymike66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello There, Thanks for the info, it worked


----------

